# Cut bait/live fish bait questions



## Ramsay (May 19, 2011)

Does the type fish used for cut bait make a difference? frozen menhaden or mullet, fresh pin fish, etc? 

If Trying to get bait using a sabiki rig, is it better to catch what you can off an inland dock, or in the shallow water on the beach?

Thanks


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have tried for days, trying to catch live bait off the beach with a sabiki. I can never seem to catch them. But off docks and cast nets I have luck. and to me personally cut bait does not really matter. but the choices of live bait does matter. I have caught reds with lady cut bait, to white trout, to mullet. But the live bait does seem to matter a lot more.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I like to have as many choices as possible when putting a bait on


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

Sabikis work on elys, green backs, hardtails mostly. Around the nearshore rigs or on the jetties. Sometimes tip it with squid for pressured areas. Best way to get live bait too is to tip bottom 2 hooks with squid and bottom fish around jetties. Big grunts and pin fish are a sure bet for grouper and snapper. Bigger the better. Cut bait usually don't matter. Butterflied greenbacks work good or any other live bait that dies in the well.


----------



## Ramsay (May 19, 2011)

*Live pin fish*

How do you rig and fish with live pinfish in the surf?


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Ramsay said:


> How do you rig and fish with live pinfish in the surf?


I've always Carolina rigged it with enough weight that they can pull it but not come back to the beach right away. and id use a light steel/heavy mono leader this time of year. you just never know what will hit it.


----------



## Hypoxic Unicorn (May 28, 2013)

A Sabiki tipped with a tiny piece of chicken gizzard works quite well.


----------

